# Picked Up A Sidney 30rls Tt



## jtbmoore (Apr 29, 2008)

Picked up my Sidney 30rls last Friday. Packed it all up and it is ready for Memorial Day weekend. We upgrade from a 18ft Fleetwood Mallard. We love the new trailer and love all of the space we have. I really like the storage at the front of the trailer. I can store just about all of my gear in their. If any other 30rls owners out their have some tips let me know.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS!! 

You must be thrilled! That's going to be one nice camping palace compared to your 18 ft Mallard









Enjoy and have a great time!


----------



## rmeyer (Sep 28, 2006)

Love our 2007. I feel like I am home in my living room in it. I haven't come up with a good way to use all that space up front. We end up lifing the bed to get at things because you can pack so much junk in there and you don't want to remove it all to get at something in the middle.

Stretch out and enjoy it, you have the room.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Congrats on the new Outback!

Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Congratulations!!!*

On the new Outback!! You'll LOVE it!

Mike


----------



## jtbmoore (Apr 29, 2008)

Taking it on its first trip this weekend. Memorial weekend was suppost to be our first trip but some friends are going to a nearby campground (Quail Valley RV) so we decided to go and work out any bugs. I will post some pics.


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

Congratulations on the new Outback.


----------



## Colorado Campers (Apr 20, 2004)

Congratulations on your new Outback








I've really been looking at your TT model, maybe someday







for me, two extra feet in a trailer WOW
Have FUN.


----------

